# Ant problem



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

So I noticed ants are in my girls pen. They only go in the pen to eat/drink/get hay. They are not in the food and the girls have access to a 50ftX10ft rectangular yard when their gate is open (which is always) what is a good way to get rid of the ants without harming the girls. . Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

A side note: when I say ant problem, I mean TONS everywhere

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you keep the girls out of the area for a day or so? 

We had a really bad tick problem and bought a chemical that was in the form of pellets like fertilizer. It did a great job but the girls couldn't be out there when the pellets were there. We had to water and make sure it was gone. We kept them off the area for about 48 hours after being wet.

Do some research on diatomaceous earth and barn lime. I know those help with ticks but not sure about ants.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

We could but that is their only shelter so it would be a challenge. We will search online, thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------

